# Mini Lathe motor fan



## abunai (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a old Enco 7x10 lathe.
Cheap chinese one.
The fan in the motor is all broken. Motor is fine.
Anyone know of a replacement fan????
Has anyone replaced the motor with something else????


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 18, 2017)

How expensive are the motors ? have you checked ebay ? I think you probably would be better off buying the whole motor and fan together.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 18, 2017)

maybe you could repurpose a computer fan and a short duct to direct airflow


----------



## abunai (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd  hate to replace the motor with something that will fail the same way.
The cheapest motor I've found is around $100.
Computer fan  motor sounds like a good idea.


----------

